#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 《狼圖騰》電影版上映小記——樸實無華的狼群悲歌

## 雪麒

《狼圖騰》的上映想必大家都頗為關注。本來中國大陸是2月19日正月初一上映的，結果不知是不是出於搶占情人節檔期的原因，2月13日起就已經在大陸的各IMAX院線提前上映了。這也就使得明明各大電影網站還顯示未上線，可評分和影評已經蜂擁而至。正好春節期間稍微輕鬆些，得空去專程看了這場電影～


現場照片



影院大廳裡的巨幅立體展板


牆上的海報


電影票，話說目前這部電影只有IMAX版哦，要到19號才會有各種版本同時上映～
不過表示看IMAX效果還是值得的～



以下盡量不劇透～

一、關於電影主題

看完電影，應該說與原作有相當不一樣的感受。如果說原作是恢弘壯麗、扣人心弦的奇作，那麼電影則可以說是樸實無華的敘述和記錄。沒有那麼多戲劇化的情節和作者借主角之口的大段議論，而是呈現出狼群本身的真實面貌。全片甚至有點帶有一些紀錄片的口吻，將草原狼在中國大陸特殊歷史時期的慘烈遭遇娓娓道來，真實得讓人心碎，然而結尾又不忘像《虎兄虎弟》那樣給人帶來一些希冀和溫情，儘管現實情況並不容樂觀。

那些看過原作，希望籍此片談論國民性和民族性、“狼性”與“羊性”的人，或者那些想籍此片激勵下屬的CEO們（話說我一直對長江文藝版《狼圖騰》封底那幾個評論特別不感冒），看完此片恐怕要失望了——想必他們看完之後，只會有一個感覺：“這不就一人與自然嗎！？”。是的，電影版中，人與自然的關係才是主旋律。電影中更突出草原狼本身的生活方式和生存處境，而非原作中所突出的狼背後各種民族性的象徵意義。

相較原作，狼不在神壇，而在人間；不是高高在上的精神圖騰，而是觸手可及的真實物種。

想必，那些關注大自然與生態，以及現實中草原狼生存處境的人，會對此片有更多的共鳴。也許當此片導演由讓·雅克·阿諾擔任的那一刻起，這一點就已經決定。至少我對此是表示讚賞的。

以及，導演對歷史的認知還是比較客觀的，並沒有一味批判而忽略客觀原因。正如包順貴最後無奈地說“全國都在挨餓，你不讓他們開荒，讓他們餓死啊？”。對於生態上犯下的罪愆，主觀的無知是一方面，而另一方面則是沉重的客觀現實。

想起五六年前，我曾經拜訪過內蒙古大草原，那藍天、白雲與草原的純粹，令人無法不停車駐足、佇立良久（以及，草原上騎馬真不是件容易事，即使只是騎馬走上個一兩公里，下來時感覺都像散架一般）。目前的草原，已經不再有“文革”時瘋狂的掠奪性開發，然而情況也仍不容樂觀。草質明顯下降甚至沙化，以及各種鼠類的肆虐都時有看到。“圖騰仍在飄揚，狼已成為傳說”，曾漫步於中國兩大草原，卻從未見過一隻草原狼踪跡的我，不禁深感悲哀。

不過，至少我所處的這一時代，人們已經開始正視這一現實，並清算和反思歷史的錯誤，人氣高漲的《狼圖騰》及其電影就是一個鮮明的例子（對於了解《狼圖騰》內容者，也許我該提醒一下，這在中國大陸並非什麼“禁書”？大陸早就不是書中所寫的那個年代了）。亡羊補牢，為時尚不晚，可持續發展的觀念日益深入人心，而有志者亦不在少數。

二、關於電影內容

鑑於許多獸都還沒看過這部影片，我便不敘述太多具體的細節，然而我仍需提醒，讓·雅克·阿諾儘管已經是動物電影的大師，然而也不是神。更何況這是一部立足於自然保護的紀實風格電影，鏡頭中的幾乎都是真狼，所以一些原作中特別驚險以及戲劇化，且會對動物造成見血的嚴重傷害的劇情被刪減、改編、或者讓你自己腦補。但是，在可以拍出來的部分中，我認為這部電影已經做到極好了，一些我覺得很困難的場景也拍攝得相當不錯了，看得出製作團隊花費了極大心力。

當然還是得說，影片因為這些客觀原因，以及外加劇情略零散而顯得有些平淡。“樸實無華”不見得完全是個褒義詞。

一部以狼為主題的電影，不加特效大概也只能拍成這個樣子吧……狼相比於其他動物而言（比如虎），確實是極難馴化的物種。也許《重返狼群》（同樣被中影買下電影改編權）面臨的困難會小一些，畢竟是真正的紀實文學而非小說。

雖然有些遺憾，不過完全可以理解。拍電影的都是真狼誒，如果某些場景真拍出來了我是不遺憾了不過估摸着也得率團抗議了……


大致如此了，具體的細節，還是等大家基本都看過之後，再來詳細討論吧～

----------


## 狼狗傑

看海報大大方方寫情人節檔恐怕還真是搶檔期啊www金錢萬能哪(轟
對於批評文革在現今大陸不會被當禁書的事實，應該是不會有太多臺灣朋友會誤解－－還是說雪麒真的遇過有這種誤解的所謂灣灣才加這種附註(汗
想到陳陣是馮紹峰演的我就會想到太極的電動轟炸滑翔機與蘭陵王
知道電影少了偽文化理論的調調很開心，期待看見樸實無華的狼圖騰

----------


## 雪麒

> 看海報大大方方寫情人節檔恐怕還真是搶檔期啊www金錢萬能哪(轟
> 對於批評文革在現今大陸不會被當禁書的事實，應該是不會有太多臺灣朋友會誤解－－還是說雪麒真的遇過有這種誤解的所謂灣灣才加這種附註(汗
> 想到陳陣是馮紹峰演的我就會想到太極的電動轟炸滑翔機與蘭陵王
> 知道電影少了偽文化理論的調調很開心，期待看見樸實無華的狼圖騰


感謝回复⊙w⊙//
搶檔期什麼的www不過一開始就定在情人節上映不就好了嘛，也許是大年初一這個日期更霸氣一點～？
話說今天就是正式上映的日期哦，過個一周左右大概就知道票房情況如何了。至少現在從大陸各電影網站的評分來看，《狼圖騰》在同檔期電影中高居榜首，基本上各大網站首頁都有大幅宣傳和專題，預期票房口碑應該可以雙豐收。
來個大陸著名電影網站“時光網”（mtime.com）的截圖大概能說明問題了～

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





對於附註嘛

非重點，含政治內容

    只是因為有時聽到一些香港和台灣朋友在談論大陸時，總感覺好像大陸政府什麼都禁的樣子。也許在他們眼裡，若大陸政府封殺《狼圖騰》也只會屬於所謂的“不奇怪”的範疇。不過說實話，這個年頭在大陸哪還存在什麼“禁書”和“封殺”，別說《狼圖騰》可以暢銷，連這個也隨便看，所謂“翻牆才能看”的幾乎僅限於FB系，Google系和X獨系。    
    

對於演員嘛，只能說這部片子對狼群的紀錄片式演繹是極好的，不過與人相關的那部分劇情相比之下便只能算是差強人意，許多劇情缺乏必要的鋪墊，給人一種唐突和零碎之感，缺乏震撼力。正如之前所說，“樸實無華”不見得完全是個褒義詞，這部分若有太多期待說不定會有失望的_(:з」∠)_

對於原作中所提出的文化理論，我持一種比較中立的態度。在我看來，原作中的文化觀雖有部分過激之處，然而在當前大陸的社會環境下卻是可以引發思考的。既少爭議又能引人思考固然最好，但若無法兼得，在我看來一部爭議大卻能夠引人思考的作品，勝過一部爭議小卻平淡無奇的作品。有這樣一段影評覺得值得引用：



> 作者在書中說漢族是羊，任人宰割，蒙族是狼兇猛正義，這當然不是全面準確的說法。在我看來，作者只是希望中國人越來越能有自己獨立的想法和自由的精神，同時也能像狼一樣，懂得團結和為他人付出的意義，在小富即安，各掃門前雪的社會環境中，希望能有更多的責任感。很多朋友在民族問題上自尊心太脆弱了，也太敏感了，退一步講，假如你不是羊，看到這樣的觀點，也不會生太多的氣。
> http://movie.douban.com/review/6831942/

----------


## 狼狗傑

好吧，身為一個灣灣，我很驚訝大陸同胞不需翻牆就能看見維基六四條目(被巴頭
對於輕易相信我們的媒體自由，有時忘了所謂誇大與惡意宣傳的存在這點，我只能嘆一聲世界太複雜(等等

至於姜戎藉著自身殘酷虐待狼的經歷表達一種陳寅恪只用一段文字就說清楚的文化觀，我只能說，我絕倒(哎

----------


## 雪麒

春節7天檔期中，大陸總票房17億人民幣，《狼圖騰》票房即已突破4億人民幣（約合20億新台幣），不可不謂是獨領風騷。

這幾天媒體關於這部影片的報導頗多，隨意挑出幾個給大家分享～

*"狼图腾"票房破4亿 编剧芦苇:反衬中国电影大倒退*
http://tech.ifeng.com/a/20150302/40994141_0.shtml

*《狼图腾》争议声中票房逆袭*
http://news.163.com/15/0303/16/AJQ0IEMD00014AED.html

*《狼图腾》法国上映票房飘红获外媒称赞*
http://ent.sina.com.cn/m/c/2015-03-03/16594295713.shtml

當然，也有比較另類的，比如這個wwwww
*如果哈士奇去演《狼图腾》，笑死了！*
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA4...15550108996#rd

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

唉團委君你什麼時候能發點有節操的東西，我關注你你就給我看這個，說好的洗腦呢（炸

----------

